# '94 Maxima GXE Problem due to sound system?



## Sarault (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Maxima '94 and recently I changed my alternator due to the fact it was the stock in it and it was 11 years old. I have an optima battery in the trunk and 2 power caps 1.5 Farrad for my system which is Rockford Fosgate amps for bass and the speakers inside and i have 2 10" subs. My question is the following, both batteries are at 13V when the car is off or on so i guess no power leak involved but my clock dims if i wait at a red light. What could be the problem? I do have an isolator for my 2nd battery. My alternator pushes 90 AMP.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

ar you using your stock radio??


if it is, its probably normal. my dads Z71 truck radio dims when he turns his volume up and his is all stock.:fluffy:


----------



## Sarault (Sep 10, 2006)

No i am using a Pioneer somethign somethign MP3 headunit, it's not the original Clarion.


----------



## jonesalexr (Aug 6, 2006)

I have a sony Cdx-650 or something. My domelights, clock, door lights, everything dimmed before i had any amps or anything. Now i have a 1500 watt sub system in my trunk. everything dims, the mirror rotates down, and my engine stop accelerating (slows down) when big bass goes off, then pushes forward when it stops. I am plannign on getting a 150 amp alternator in the near future. Also, get an optima battery in the back. I dont think there is a problem with your amp setup. Mine did that before i got my subs.


----------

